
Archaeologists Find Infants Wearing ‘Helmets’ Made from Skulls of Other Children - bangonkeyboard
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/remains-infants-found-wearing-helmets-made-skulls-other-children-180973608/
======
Accujack
Ah, the origin of the Cubone peoples are about to be revealed!

------
partyboat1586
It's amazing how superstitious and brutal humans can be. It reminds me not to
take a naturalist approach to everything. Even in war very few people would be
this brutal now, we have moved beyond what we were and I hope we can do it
again.

~~~
GhettoMaestro
> Even in war very few people would be this brutal now, we have moved beyond
> what we were and I hope we can do it again.

While I appreciate your sentiments I can’t help but feel that you are quite
incorrect.

ISIS? Burning people in cages for propaganda? Mass rapes and executions?
That’s all happening in today’s age.

~~~
partyboat1586
The whole world does not grow at the same rate. Some places still live in the
dark ages.

